# rescue bulldog - warning graphic image



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

managed to snap a quick picture of this girl on my mobile at the vets (im getting all technical now i figured out my camera properly lol) picked her up today, not going to say too much about where she came from as there is an investigation on going into her previous owners. 

please bare in mind a bulldog should weigh approx 53-56lbs, this poor girl weighs 28lbs.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Dear god! I hope she recovers and finds a loving home.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Jesus, poor bloody thing.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

you know what im really ashamed to be a human being at times.
that picture makes me sick.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats absolutely awful


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

omfg ..............thats an awful sight, poor poor baby and well done for taking her on, i wish you the very best of luck with her....wont say anything about previous owner as how i feel cant be put on here as its against forum rules


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the poor poor little soul, I really hope she pulls through, some people make me sick and ashamed to be human. Will you be keeping her throughout rehabilitation?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

what i dont understand is how a naturally well built (and usually fat lol) breed of dog like a bulldog gets in that kind of state un-noticed, someone somewhere must have seen something earlier


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

SiUK said:


> the poor poor little soul, I really hope she pulls through, some people make me sick and ashamed to be human. Will you be keeping her throughout rehabilitation?


i will be keeping her indeffinatly at the moment, she is hungry, petrified and very weak and i wont stress her out anymore than needs. IF i feel she gets to the stage where she can go to a home i may consider it


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

omg the poor thing! full credit to u for taking her :no1: theres a special place down below for people who do that to animals :devil: :whip:


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

theres sum sick ppl about poor dog


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ian, Im so glad you have got her. That poor, poor girl, I cant put into words how disgusted I feel.......................................................


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Poor girl , absolute star for taking her on, well done! :no1:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

temerist said:


> what i dont understand is how a naturally well built (and usually fat lol) breed of dog like a bulldog gets in that kind of state un-noticed, someone somewhere must have seen something earlier





temerist said:


> i will be keeping her indeffinatly at the moment, she is hungry, petrified and very weak and i wont stress her out anymore than needs. IF i feel she gets to the stage where she can go to a home i may consider it


your too good to put into words,i hope she recovers and ends up a happy dog for once,god knows last time she was happy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

temerist said:


> i will be keeping her indeffinatly at the moment, she is hungry, petrified and very weak and i wont stress her out anymore than needs. IF i feel she gets to the stage where she can go to a home i may consider it


best of luck Ian, really hope to see some progress pics over the next few months.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

ive just been explaining through pm how she came to me, pure dumb luck to be honest, she was seized in a house raid, was in police kennels awaiting collection by the rspca who were going to put her to sleep, very luckily a close friend of mine is a police officer and just called and asked if i could come and take a look at her, i took her straight away and went straight to the vets. she will be staying in the vets for a few days at least, she is seriously malnurished and dehydrated and needs medical attention although until tomorrow i wont know exactly whats wrong with her if anything (other than the obvious) it will take ALOT of time and patience but im hoping she can come through the otherside. we estimate she is only about 18 months - 2 years old


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

temerist said:


> managed to snap a quick picture of this girl on my mobile at the vets (im getting all technical now i figured out my camera properly lol) picked her up today, not going to say too much about where she came from as there is an investigation on going into her previous owners.
> 
> please bare in mind a bulldog should weigh approx 53-56lbs, this poor girl weighs 28lbs.
> 
> image


oh my :censor: god. Poor poor poor girl!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Disgusting but not at all surprising that the RSPCA would just have had her PTS.

I thought my two were horribly thin when I got them from the pound, but the sight of that poor girl is just horrific. Thank god they contacted you and she now at least has a chance.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

There really must be a different ingredient in some people from the rest of us if they can willingly let stuff like that happen. And I truly believe that it is dangerous not just for animals but for society in general. 

Unfortunately there're thousands of instances like this going on unnoticed all the time. Thankfully though there're people like you who do something about it. Hopefully she'll make a good recovery and can enjoy the rest of her life without pain and suffering. Wish you all the best with her.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Omg poor girlie. I actually cried when i saw the piccie. Am so glad you have got her and i hope you and her work through her issues both medical and psychological without any mishaps. People like you should be rewarded.

The owners should be allowed to be mauled by a dog.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

omg i am actually so shocked i dont know what to say, well done you for giving this girlie another chance


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

SiUK said:


> best of luck Ian, really hope to see some progress pics over the next few months.



Yeah well done mate!! Poor little girl, how anyone could let an animal get into this state is beyond me :bash: Progress pics would be lovely, nice to hear she's found a second start in life! xx


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Omg poor girlie. I actually cried when i saw the piccie. Am so glad you have got her and i hope you and her work through her issues both medical and psychological without any mishaps. People like you should be rewarded.
> 
> The owners should be allowed to be mauled by a dog.


i posted the picture and i cant even look at page 1 on this thread, the picture sickens me

regular updates will be given


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Good On You For Taking Her In! :no1:

Its Disgusting That People Do That... These Kind Of People Shouldn't Be Allowed Animals... Or Kids For That Matter :whip:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

My goodness! That poor poor baby  I'm so shocked I have no words!! (That I'm allowed to post)


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

selina20 said:


> The owners should be allowed to be mauled by a dog.


That would bring the dogs down to their level though!


I hope she recovers in time Ian.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

OM EFFFFFFFFING GOD.....How can any body do this to such a gentle breed of Dog....I hope they ROT IN HELL. 

I have just sadly had to put my Boy to rest last Thursday...and I do not understand how someone can do that?

I am sending all my love to this Bully and hope she gets on the road to a good and full recovery :flrt:

Jingle Bells


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ian, that is truly shocking and as has been said before it makes me ashamed to be a human when I see what people can do to animals!

I so hope you can pull her through this and turn her round - she deserves it poor thing.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Poor girl  How can people do this to animals...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> ive just been explaining through pm how she came to me, pure dumb luck to be honest, she was seized in a house raid, was in police kennels awaiting collection by the rspca who were going to put her to sleep, very luckily a close friend of mine is a police officer and just called and asked if i could come and take a look at her, i took her straight away and went straight to the vets. she will be staying in the vets for a few days at least, she is seriously malnurished and dehydrated and needs medical attention although until tomorrow i wont know exactly whats wrong with her if anything (other than the obvious) it will take ALOT of time and patience but im hoping she can come through the otherside. we estimate she is only about 18 months - 2 years old



Good old RSPCA eh?
Poor bitch.Hope she recovers. The sad bit is that I have no doubt that no real punishment will be given to the perp's. I wonder if there are papers for her somewhere which would allow you to trace the breeder? If she was mine, I'd want to know.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Ohhh Ian that poor poor girl.:gasp: I hope she can pull through under your care. Well done for taking her on. Please keep us posted in how she does.

Jules


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

omg shes in a very poor sate bless her x


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

That poor, poor little girl : (

Sadly there are many more like her who wouldnt get out of the vets if it werent for smaller rescues taking them in. 

I take it the RSPCA wouldnt take her but may be happy to press charges? or are they walking away altogether?

Well done for offering to help her Ian, I really hope she makes a full recovery in your care, I know it will be a slow road, but hopefully with allot of love and kindness she will get there.

And if you need anything for her please don't hesitate to ask as I'm sure some of us would be happy to give a donation for her care.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

It is truely disgusting, god bless her and fingers crossed. it makes me sick to the pit of my stomach.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

i couldnt make out if it was an oldtyme or a kc bulldog im assuming its a kc bully.

people like that need chaining up and not feeding for weeks while somone sits just out of reach cooking and eating fish and chips/bacon butties etc with a fan behind them blowing the smell towards the person
see how they like slowly starving to death :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ian, is there any more news on her?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh noes 
Glad she has you now, poor little thing looks like she needs a LOT of love


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

jeesus, there are no words really. rspca as much help as usual then :whistling2:.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

that is just sick well done to you


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Disgusting.Have you contacted Tania at Bulldog Rescue? They can probably help.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That poor little girl. I truly hope that she can recover from this.

Are there any updates from the vet?


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done for rescuing her! Hope she gets better soon i'm sure she will with TLC and lots of understanding.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

this really upset me, want to bring her here and pop her on the sofa with my bully for cuddles`n`tlc


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

She doesnt even look like a dog, took me a min to work out what was in the pic, no doubt they will get a slap on the wrist :bash:
Although all that matters is she becomes well, Good luck and well done :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

fen is right though, she's still only young so if her breeder can be contacted, i'm sure they'd like to know how their baby has ended up. well i don't think they'd _like_ to know but i think they should know.


----------



## naomij (May 6, 2009)

dear god, the poor poor thing, we have 2 bulldogs, which as we all know are meant to be pure muscle/broad etc etc, this pic has touched me deeply. 
i am glad she has a good home with you, please update us with pics as her journey towards recovery occurs xx


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

hi sorry for the late update been busy today. been to the vets today and this afternoon she seems alittle better. she is nice and alert today. wont know until tomorrow now if there is any further medical problems but apart from dehydration, malnourishment and alot of sores the vet thinks she is ok. she is very loving little girl when she comes round sat with her for a few hours and eventually she came to me on her terms and loved having a stroke and some fuss. she is still ill and very weak and will be staying with the vet for a few more days but it looks promising in the sence she may not have any serious problems. 

on another note thank you all so much for very kind offers of financial help. im hoping it wont be needed, bulldog welfare are covering the costs that are being occured over the few days she is in the vets.

still have to think of a name for the little lady lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> hi sorry for the late update been busy today. been to the vets today and this afternoon she seems alittle better. she is nice and alert today. wont know until tomorrow now if there is any further medical problems but apart from dehydration, malnourishment and alot of sores the vet thinks she is ok. she is very loving little girl when she comes round sat with her for a few hours and eventually she came to me on her terms and loved having a stroke and some fuss. she is still ill and very weak and will be staying with the vet for a few more days but it looks promising in the sence she may not have any serious problems.
> 
> on another note thank you all so much for very kind offers of financial help. im hoping it wont be needed, bulldog welfare are covering the costs that are being occured over the few days she is in the vets.
> 
> still have to think of a name for the little lady lol


Im delighted for her and for you, thats wonderful news:no1: The breed welfare groups are very good for helping out.
Im still gobsmacked to think somebody could actually cause such suffering to an animal and hope they rot in hell:devil:
Well done Ian for giving her the chance of a happy future:flrt:


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!! I dont understand some people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:devil::devil:


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

Aww poor baby! It is truly disgusting that someone can let any living being get into that state, let alone mans best friend! I can only echo what everyone else has said and hope she has no other problems and recovers well.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

temerist said:


> hi sorry for the late update been busy today. been to the vets today and this afternoon she seems alittle better. she is nice and alert today. wont know until tomorrow now if there is any further medical problems but apart from dehydration, malnourishment and alot of sores the vet thinks she is ok. she is very loving little girl when she comes round sat with her for a few hours and eventually she came to me on her terms and loved having a stroke and some fuss. she is still ill and very weak and will be staying with the vet for a few more days but it looks promising in the sence she may not have any serious problems.
> 
> on another note thank you all so much for very kind offers of financial help. im hoping it wont be needed, bulldog welfare are covering the costs that are being occured over the few days she is in the vets.
> 
> still have to think of a name for the little lady lol


That really is great news. Fingers crossed it can all be dealt with easily and she will soon be on the road to recovery.

Can I ask, the scarring on her back. Is that just down to sores where she is underweight? Although I have the horrible feeling it's more than that....she makes my worst (personal) rescue pup appear healthy and I nearly lost him several times.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

That poor animal, how awful! I hope someone fornicates her previous owner with a cactus! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

so glad she`s feeling better,is it just the starvation but it does look like mange in the picture.

i think she looks like a Mabel !


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

OOh Mabel is a great name! I have a rat called Mabel


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think she should be called 'Bustle' cos when she's fit and well, when she walks about it looks like she is bustling about.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> so glad she`s feeling better,is it just the starvation but it does look like mange in the picture.
> 
> i think she looks like a Mabel !





cazcolecarter said:


> OOh Mabel is a great name! I have a rat called Mabel


Good choice. That actually seems to suit her for some reason.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they sure are high maintenance dogs, need lots of time and attention, i wouldnt be without mine.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

she has been named Hope :no1:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

oh.my.god that is horrific. 
I cant put what id like to do to the previous owner 

Ian :no1: Wishing her a good recovery


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG the poor thing, I hope she makes a good recovery. Well done on taking her on, I hope the people responsible for her condition get sent down to :devil:. How someone can do that to anything I do not know.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

:bash: oh my god, her waist, where is it! that poor dog, as she ever had a square meal in her life!

Christ at least shes out of that horrible life, best of luck with her, hope she does well!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh my god. I truly do wonder how some can actually be the same species as others. It doesn't take a genious to see there is something wrong with her and I can't ever accept the excuse "I couldn't afford to feed her". There are always options... That poor girl. Well done, Ian, for taking her on. Please keep us updated.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awww thats great news hun


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

How about Bibiana?

It's Spanish for 'alive'.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I hope she recovers withought any mental scaring.

Here is my boy who unforunaly has not got over what has happened to him and have severe behavioral problems which I am constanly working on. He is a bullmastiff cross came in at only *22kg* he is now 39kg and healthy.

he is laying down on the vets table under anesthetic as his wounds had to be cleaned and he was in too much pain to have it done awake 








this is his lower leg/paw if you can even make it out








A month or so later his leg is still painful but has put a bit of weight on








He is due a second operation to his broken hip as he after 2 years still has problems with his leg even after loads of hydrotherapy.


this is him now... as you can see he is still not putting his full weight on his bad leg (right back leg)


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG Rob, I knew your boy had issues, but I didn't realise quite what a state he was in when you took him on.

A long battle, obviously, but an amazing difference in him, and it's no wonder he has behavioural problems looking at those pics!

He must have gone through hell, but at least he finally fell on his feet with you.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

vonnie said:


> OMG Rob, I knew your boy had issues, but I didn't realise quite what a state he was in when you took him on.
> 
> A long battle, obviously, but an amazing difference in him, and it's no wonder he has behavioural problems looking at those pics!
> 
> He must have gone through hell, but at least he finally fell on his feet with you.


Yeah we think he may have been used as a bait dog and def know he has been hit as he goes crazy if someone has an object in their hand and to this day is still hand shy even with me. (well other people wont even get as far as reaching out to him without him lunging . )does anyone know how to put videos on here? or how to put it on the computer to begin with? do you have to do it by youtube?


----------



## JaneandSara (Feb 14, 2010)

Poor things , so lucky to have you wonderful people rescue them ....


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i think she should be called lady.


----------



## ftwstu (Aug 13, 2009)

How is she today? Is she looking any better?


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

awwwwwwww poor thing a big credit to you for saving her and i hope she recovers and finds herself a forever loving home that is the least she deserves poor thing awwwwww well done to you though she obviously wouldn't of made it if you hadn't took her in. some people in this world do not deserve animals and who evber did this to her fdeserves to be shot:bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

shooting would be too quick :devil:


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

that is fn disgusting what the owners have done to that poor dog:devil: they should be starved themselves,and anyone else who knew about her condition and did sweet fa about it,if you can get the papers for her there may also be a contract that was entered into with the breeder which possibly says that if any circumstances arise where the owners have hard times and need to get shut of the dog,that the breeder has first refusal to take the dog back or help in finding a new home,this is what i have done with my one and only litter,and then if the breeder is able,he could press charges as well,instead of relying on the rspca,just a thought,,,,,anyway good on you for taking her on and i hope she makes a full recovery,,,,,,atb Bren


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::gasph my god !!!!!!!!! i cant even belive that pic its brought tears to my eyes some people make me sick why get a animal if you cant look after it !!!!!!!!! thank god you rescued it hats off to ya


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

absolutely disgusting! best of luck getting her back up to weight and happier mentaly!


----------



## Puggles (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good lord thats absolutely gobsmacked me my sister use to keep bulldogs she will be stunned when i show her that.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Any news on the little Girl 
I think she should be called Princess, and treated like one for the rest of her days :notworthy:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

have some very sad news, unfortunatly Hope the rescue bulldog passed away in the early hours of this morning. the vet is sure it was organ failure but will know more within the next few days. hopefully she is in a better place now


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

In tears reading that. Such sad news.

At least the poor girl spent the last few days of her life with people who cared and did there very best for her.

So sorry there wasn't a happy ending for her Ian. You must be devastated.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poor girlie at least she knew someone loved her in her last few days.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

ive lost dogs before and obviously been upset but this has really got to me, we really were convinced she was going to be ok, i guess there was more going on than we knew, but the vet did say it is probably just one of those things due to the neglect she has suffered, he said when he first saw her that the state she was in would be putting alot of un-nesessary strain on her organs. just glad she didnt die surrounding by the people who did this too her.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you know if any action will be taken against them? If you are able to say that is ...


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i am hoping something will be done but to be honest at the moment im still not sure, all i have been told is they are facing more serious charges which is awful that people (police) dont consider what has been done to this dog serious


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

temerist said:


> ive lost dogs before and obviously been upset but this has really got to me, we really were convinced she was going to be ok, i guess there was more going on than we knew, but the vet did say it is probably just one of those things due to the neglect she has suffered, he said when he first saw her that the state she was in would be putting alot of un-nesessary strain on her organs. just glad she didnt die surrounding by the people who did this too her.


At least she died in dignity hun. She would of been a proud girlie in the days before her neglect and you gave her love and peace.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've already commented on the cat chat thread, but again I'm so very sorry to hear this news!

Poor, poor girl - no animal deserved that and I too am so pleased she died somewhere where she was comfortable and loved and with food in her belly - not alone and unloved with the morons who did that to her! :sad:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry Ian ((hugs))
At least she knew love in her last few days and was surrounded by people who cared at the end.

Sweet dreams little Hope :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news but as everyone else has said at least she died getting the love and attention she deserved
In a rescue situation these things do happen and you never get used to it but it does make you more bitter towards the people who cause such uneccessary cruellty and neglect. Sometimes it makes you want to give up the fight but then these people have won and the animals that need help would have one less organisation to help them.
Keep in your mind all the animals you have helped, you are doing a fab job



BIG HUGS 

RIP Hope, you are free from pain and suffering now


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Oh this is so SAD, poor Hope. I am so glad that you took her in for that short while and Loved her. I don't understand people that do this to such a great breed!!!!! 

Jingle Bells


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you for the kind words. there is comfort in the knowledge that her last few days were spent with warmth, food, water and comfort. very sad though, sweet dreams little princess.

she deserves justice and i hope and pray she gets it


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

R.I.P. little Hope.
 

Im sure hope appreciated all the help you and the other people involved gave her. At least she is pain free now and is probably bouncing around on the clouds with lots of other dogs


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

So sorry :sad: it must be devastating for you. Hope is now in a place with no pain and I'm sure she knows she was loved in her last days x
Take care and thank you for being one of the people that care.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP poor little hope. at least she knew at the end that someone loved her. and all dogs do indeed go to heaven. with regards to her former owners, to quote my grandad when he saw the picture of her: hangings to good for the b:censor:ds


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*bulldog bitch*

What a crying shame.Truly sorry at the outcome for her and the heartbreak for you.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry to hear the news that little Hope has passed away.

She touched many hearts, including mine.

Run free over the rainbow bridge little one.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> have some very sad news, unfortunatly Hope the rescue bulldog passed away in the early hours of this morning. the vet is sure it was organ failure but will know more within the next few days. hopefully she is in a better place now


oh what a shame. I hope they will be having a PM done as it might help a conviction for cruelty.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

I've already replied on the Cat Chat Thread, but Ian I am so sorry to have read this. Just gutted for you but you must be even more so as I think we were all hoping and praying she would pull through this.

Ian, all that you can think of is you were there for her in the last two week of her life. From that she knew love, care, food, warmth and respect, and it's due to caring people like yourself that other needy dogs will continue to get a second chance.

Sending hugs to you and to Hope. xxxx

Jules


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

thats horrible hope puls through , the bulldog i rescued other day was going to be put down by owners because they couldnt cope with the dog and 2kids


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

bloodpythons said:


> thats horrible hope puls through , the bulldog i rescued other day was going to be put down by owners because they couldnt cope with the dog and 2kids


 
She passed away... That's why everybody is offering Ian their condolences.


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

sorry didnt read all pages but i am very sorry they are horrible for letting her get like that i have 3 gorgeous bulldogs (americans) and all 3 weigh alot but pure muscle from exercise they get and if i ever saw any1 mistreat any dog id do to them what they do to their dog it makes me sick at what ppl can do to their pets


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

ive got tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat reading this,that poor innocent dog suffered through no fault of her own,them 'kin whatever they are who did that to her need to be put through what Hope was put through,,im gutted for you Ian you must be emotionally drained,like others have said she was with people who cared in the end,good on you mate for helping her,,,,,,,,,what we want now is for the perpetraters to be severely punished and hurt,,and i think i speak for everyone when i say that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

R.I.P HOPE


Bren


----------

